# My alpine doe



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thus is Penny's udder. I get ALOT of milk out of her but just out of curiosity, does any one know why the holes in her teats are so small?! It takes me FOREVER to milk her out because it comes out in a tiny little squirt! She fed twins just fine and its not mastitis... I just don't get it! My other goat doesn't have near the milking capacity but is a dream to milk!! :-S


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Holy crap, that is one big udder.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Holy crap, that is one big udder.


Haha yeah the poor thing can hardly walk by morning!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Small orifices. Some does just have them, and yes it does take a long time to milk those! Like milking a cow.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

So there is no magical cure for it then??!!  lol it was a pipe dream!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Short of using teat dialators (normally only used for infusions), no. BUT there is hope in her doe kids.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

There isn't much you can do about small orifices, unfortunately. She sure does have a huge udder!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yea, that udder is huge! How much does she produce in a day?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I don't weigh the milk, but I get just shy of four liters when I milk her!! And my family LOVES it!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Fezz09, is she a first freshener?? I have to agree with the others, some goats just have small orifices. I have a FF doe this year that has small teats but the orifices are big so she is easy to milk even with two finger teats. I can imagine it takes a long time to milk your girl.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Better than having a doe with too large of orifices that she leaks all her milk! Oh how badly that sucks! Such a pain taping the teats too.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

This was her second freshening... I think she is just going to be a lengthy milker!! Oh well  better than no milk at all!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Is she naturally lopsided, or do you have kids on her?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have just started weaning... But both kids seemed to favor the smaller side, I think because it milks easier... They did both nurse out of both sides but preferred her right side!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

It's so frustrating when they do that! I hope she'll even out for you eventually.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

You can use dilators but I do not recommend on a healthy udder.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> You can use dilators but I do not recommend on a healthy udder.


Yeah I don't think I would use dilators, I'm REALLY HOPING her twin polled doelings are a little easier to milk!! She is like a little Holstein!!


----------

